# My first batch



## martin-scott (Nov 12, 2014)

Ok...this is my first batch....second attempt at making soap. Will anyone look at these pictures and give an opinion please?  FYI....I decided to use recycled cooking oil rather than invest in expensive oils and butters for this test. I figured...get the process down...then invest. All opinions welcome.


----------



## shunt2011 (Nov 12, 2014)

What kind of opinion are you looking for?   What kind of recycled oils did you use?  Did you clean them first?   What was your recipe and process.  This will help us give you a true evaluation.  Congrats on your first soap!


----------



## navigator9 (Nov 12, 2014)

I always applaud those who are willing to move slowly, and get comfortable with the process before jumping into more complicated areas of soapmaking. Soapmaking is a rather complicated skill, and it takes time to learn all  of the ins and outs, looks like you've made a good start. I've never used recycled oils before. My guess is that because of the high heat used in cooking as opposed to the low temps used to melt oils for soapmaking, that the oils in your soaps will oxidize faster than if you had used "new" oils, but you've successfully made bars of soap, and that's an accomplishment in itself!  Did it gel? If so, you can try a little sliver and see how it feels. What oils did you use?


----------



## Susie (Nov 12, 2014)

Congratulations on the first soap!  And welcome to the addiction!  The first time that you combine oils, water, and lye and get a solid soap is just something you will never forget.

Let us know what you think in a month or so.  Then tell us what you used to make it, and we will go from there.  

But, you can be learning how to create a good recipe, and getting familiar with the lye calculators in the meantime(if you aren't already), so while a month seems to be forever, we can keep you busy until then.:grin:


----------



## martin-scott (Nov 12, 2014)

I guess im asking if it looks like one would expect at 24hrs? It seems to be ok. But I'm no expert.


----------



## martin-scott (Nov 12, 2014)

By the way thank you all for the quick responses.  It is amazing to watch the liquids become solid...chemistry is a wonderful thing.


----------



## snappyllama (Nov 12, 2014)

Congratulations on your first batch!


----------



## martin-scott (Nov 13, 2014)

shunt2011 said:


> What kind of opinion are you looking for?   What kind of recycled oils did you use?  Did you clean them first?   What was your recipe and process.  This will help us give you a true evaluation.  Congrats on your first soap!


Sunflower oil.  The Cold Process recipe was: 

 40 oz oil 
 5.10 oz lye 
 13.2 oz water  

 Lye solution at 100 deg, oil at 80 deg.


----------



## martin-scott (Nov 13, 2014)

navigator9 said:


> I always applaud those who are willing to move slowly, and get comfortable with the process before jumping into more complicated areas of soapmaking. Soapmaking is a rather complicated skill, and it takes time to learn all  of the ins and outs, looks like you've made a good start. I've never used recycled oils before. My guess is that because of the high heat used in cooking as opposed to the low temps used to melt oils for soapmaking, that the oils in your soaps will oxidize faster than if you had used "new" oils, but you've successfully made bars of soap, and that's an accomplishment in itself!  Did it gel? If so, you can try a little sliver and see how it feels. What oils did you use?


I always figure slow and steady wins the race.


----------



## shunt2011 (Nov 13, 2014)

Did you clean the oil first?  Also, sunflower unless high oleic is prone to DOS due to short shelf life, especially as 100% of your oils,  so watch your soap closely.  Give it a good cure and then test it out.  Probably won't have much in the way of bubbles as you will need either CO or PKO and some Castor too would help.   Congratulations on your first batch though!  Playing with recipes is half the fun!


----------



## JustBeachy (Nov 13, 2014)

Ignoring all the aspects of conditioning, etc, if it's hardening up and lathers, then it's basically soap. The fact that you got it out of the mold and cut, speaks to the fact that it must have firmed up.   Zap test it. If it looks like soap, feels like soap and TASTES like soap. Then you've got a basic soap. 

Just a note. Seems like you have a decent amount of soda ash formed. Try covering your batter with saran wrap right after you get it in the mold.

PS, I also like how your soap is Safe On Hard Floor Surfaces.  JK.


----------



## navigator9 (Nov 13, 2014)

Google the properties of oils in soap. Every ingredient in soap contributes something different. Some oils are used because they are conditioning, kind to the skin. Some contribute to a nice hard bar of soap, while others contribute bubbles, lather. Olive oil, palm and coconut are the holy trinity of soapmaking for a reason. Together, and in different combinations, those three oils alone, can make a kick butt bar of soap. Olive oil alone makes the classic castile soap, but most one oil soaps, like yours, are lacking many of the qualities we look for in a good bar of soap. You explored the process, now, for a great bar of soap you'll really enjoy using, try some different oils, and combinations, and see what happens!


----------



## martin-scott (Nov 13, 2014)

shunt2011 said:


> Did you clean the oil first?  Also, sunflower unless high oleic is prone to DOS due to short shelf life, especially as 100% of your oils,  so watch your soap closely.  Give it a good cure and then test it out.  Probably won't have much in the way of bubbles as you will need either CO or PKO and some Castor too would help.   Congratulations on your first batch though!  Playing with recipes is half the fun!


I did filter it but being so new I am not sure what else I could have done to clean it.  I think I saw something one time about boiling it in water?  If you can shed some light on the process it would be appreciated.  

 You used an acronym I do not know....DOS?  Can you explain what that is?  

 For this first batch like I explained I am working on the process...bubbles at this stage are not important.  As I become more familiar and comfortable with making soap I will do more experimentation with various formulations.


----------



## martin-scott (Nov 13, 2014)

JustBeachy said:


> Ignoring all the aspects of conditioning, etc, if it's hardening up and lathers, then it's basically soap. The fact that you got it out of the mold and cut, speaks to the fact that it must have firmed up.   Zap test it. If it looks like soap, feels like soap and TASTES like soap. Then you've got a basic soap.
> 
> Just a note. Seems like you have a decent amount of soda ash formed. Try covering your batter with saran wrap right after you get it in the mold.
> 
> PS, I also like how your soap is Safe On Hard Floor Surfaces.  JK.


Being able to clean hard surfaces is important.


----------



## JustBeachy (Nov 13, 2014)

martin-scott said:


> I did filter it but being so new I am not sure what else I could have done to clean it.  I think I saw something one time about boiling it in water?  If you can shed some light on the process it would be appreciated.
> 
> You used an acronym I do not know....DOS?  Can you explain what that is?
> 
> For this first batch like I explained I am working on the process...bubbles at this stage are not important.  As I become more familiar and comfortable with making soap I will do more experimentation with various formulations.



DOS is Dreaded Orange Spots. Can be caused by rancid oils, and/or some other variables.


----------



## girlishcharm2004 (Nov 13, 2014)

I applaud you for your strength to work slowly!  I can't even begin to explain the thrill of having a beautiful looking bar, that smells wonderful, and has amazing bubbles and conditioning.  It's a moment of pride when one's soap comes out perfect.


----------



## martin-scott (Nov 13, 2014)

My intention at this point is to make soap for personal use. But...how many are selling theirs?


----------



## martin-scott (Nov 13, 2014)

Thanks for the advice. I will do some research and see what components provide what benefits. I feel like a mad chemist at the moment....or maybe a kid in a candy store is a more apt description.


----------



## Susie (Nov 13, 2014)

Here's a helpful stickie on acronyms:

http://www.soapmakingforum.com/showthread.php?t=32055

There are some really helpful stickies on the CP forum.


----------



## Ellacho (Nov 13, 2014)

Congrats on your first batch!


----------



## martin-scott (Nov 13, 2014)

That is helpful.....thanks!


----------



## martin-scott (Nov 14, 2014)

HELP!  Ok...here is the situation.  Yesterday I was in a training session at work.  During the introductions in the morning we were all telling our hobbies.  So naturally I listed soaping as one of my many hobbies.  A lady in the training piped up and said....oh...we need to talk. 

 Long story short she brought me approx. 25 lbs of a combination of Citric Acid and Tartaric Acid in 1lb bags.  FREE! I don't know what I did to receive such a gift but...I am not looking that horse in the mouth.

 Can someone point me in the direction of a recipe or two that will utilize either of these substances? 

 I appreciate any and all help.


----------



## JustBeachy (Nov 14, 2014)

Two words come to mind.  Bath Bombs. 

Sorry I have no recipes for BB.


----------



## martin-scott (Nov 14, 2014)

Bath Bombs......that helps. I'll start my search there.  Thanks!


----------



## martin-scott (Dec 2, 2014)

So....today I showered with my first batch of soap. It was amazing! I will never need to buy soap again.


----------



## The Efficacious Gentleman (Dec 2, 2014)

martin-scott said:


> So....today I showered with my first batch of soap. It was amazing! I will never need to buy soap again.




Great feeling! Congratulations.


----------



## martin-scott (Dec 2, 2014)

Thanks


----------



## Susie (Dec 2, 2014)

martin-scott said:


> So....today I showered with my first batch of soap. It was amazing! I will never need to buy soap again.



Congratulations!  

You will never want to buy soap again.  There is a difference in those two statements.  You will be so spoiled by your own soap that you will never want to touch that harsh, stinky stuff again.


----------



## martin-scott (Dec 2, 2014)

Ok everyone...here is a pic of the suds it makes. Remember....this was used cooking oil...


----------



## martin-scott (Dec 4, 2014)

You may remember if you have followed this string, that I met a woman in a training that for lack of a better term...hooked me up with some soaping supplies. Initially it was 25 lbs of Citric Acid. 

Well, today I received the balance of what she had.  It' s too much to list individually so, I am posting pictures. 

The buckets are...approx 50 more lbs of citric acid and, 8 lbs of Palm Oil.

I can not believe how well this relationship has turned out for me.


----------



## JustBeachy (Dec 4, 2014)

Nice haul.


----------



## martin-scott (Dec 5, 2014)

I know right?  I have no idea yet what to do with the 20 lbs of M&P I got but, I will do my research.


----------



## JustBeachy (Dec 5, 2014)

I've never played with M&P, but if it's a good quality MP, then you can do some really cool looking soaps with it, that will turn out as quality soap.


----------



## martin-scott (Dec 5, 2014)

I'm not artsy. I'll stick to function for now.


----------



## martin-scott (Dec 7, 2014)

If anyone can help with this question it would be greatly appreciated.  I can't seem to find any information on the Internet that addresses this.  I live in Arizona. My primary workspace for making soap is in my garage...which is not insulated.  I am wondering as we move toward warmer months, will I be able to cure my soaps in that type of environment? Or, should I plan to cure soaps in the regulated temperature of the house? I don't know how the extreme temps will affect the curing process or, if it will have no effect at all.


----------



## martin-scott (Dec 8, 2014)

Yesterday I ventured into the world of Milk Soap. Specifically Powdered Goat Milk....I think it turned out well.  Zap tested....no sting. 

Lard, Palm Oil, Sunflower Oil & Cocoa Butter were used in this recipe.


----------



## Dorymae (Dec 8, 2014)

martin-scott said:


> If anyone can help with this question it would be greatly appreciated.  I can't seem to find any information on the Internet that addresses this.  I live in Arizona. My primary workspace for making soap is in my garage...which is not insulated.  I am wondering as we move toward warmer months, will I be able to cure my soaps in that type of environment? Or, should I plan to cure soaps in the regulated temperature of the house? I don't know how the extreme temps will affect the curing process or, if it will have no effect at all.



I just moved to Arizona and yes you will be able to cure your soaps.  One thing I am doing is putting a fan in the garage as well as A/C.  Depending on where your garage is facing (North, south, east, west) it could exceed 120 degrees in mid summer in your garage, assuming you are in the valley and not up in Flagstaff.  If it is getting too hot you will need to cool it down for the sake of your EO's!  If you have a window - get a window A/C.  If you have a side door you could get a fan for some ventilation.  As for the curing of the soap. . . It is the perfect environment- hot and dry, just make sure it doesn't get too hot. Also don't forget to turn your soaps! The dry air will warp soaps if you don't turn them to dry evenly.  Really anything over 120 needs to be cooled down! (Heck anything over 110 should be cooled - remember those EO's!)  You might also want to invest in a Fridge if you have no other means of cooling.


----------



## martin-scott (Dec 8, 2014)

Dorymae...thanks.  Actually I am in the Valley.  As for my garage....East/West Facing. As is the rest of the house. Trust me....our next house will be a North/South.  

Good to know that the environment will be good. I thought it might but was not sure. Thanks for clearing that up.  I already have a fridge in there but, I think I might get attacked in the middle of the night if I suggest putting soap in there....know what I mean?  I will investigate the fan option. I think they have some really nice ones for a reasonable cost at the Home Depot. I trust you were talking Industrial size?

Thanks again for the response.


----------



## Dorymae (Dec 8, 2014)

I'm not sure of the size you would need - it will depend on the size of the garage as well as how hot it gets and how low you want to bring the temperature, and how much you want to spend.  Basicly you want it comfortable enough for you to work.  If you can stand making soap in it then it is probably fine for soap.  I would worry more about the EOs and FO's then the soap itself.  You may need to tweak lotion bar, or deodorant bar recipes if you make them.  I found mine got a bit too soft in the Arizona sun.  Like everything you need to find that happy medium.  Good luck to you!


----------



## martin-scott (Dec 8, 2014)

Those concerns are a few months aeay. But....plan ahead for success right? Thanks for the advice.


----------



## martin-scott (Jan 1, 2015)

HAPPY NEW YEAR all. A few batches of practice and this is what I am producing. This is a Tallow - Coconut bar.


----------

